# Engine Power Reduced/Service Stabilitrak



## sbonks (Nov 30, 2019)

We have a 2012 Chevy Cruze, we have had it since August this year and we keep getting Engine Power Reduced along with a Service
Stabilitrak message with the check engine on. We are able to temporarily get the car going again by turning it off and waiting
at least 15 seconds then usually can be driven a little while before it reduces power again and the
car can't be driven. The check engine light never goes off.
Had the codes checked and this is what we got.

Error Codes:
*P1101-Intake Air Flow System Performance (Have had this code off and on 2 days after buying car)
P0097-Intake Air Temperature Sensor 2 Circuit Low Input
P0113-Intake Air Temperature Sensor 1 Circuit High Input
P11C2-Intake Air Humidity Sensor Circuit Low Voltage (Had to look up-AutoZone didn't know this one)
P2135-Throttle/Pedal Position Sensor/Switch A/B Voltage Correlation (This one pops up 3 times)
P2227-Barometric Pressure Circuit Range/Performance
P2228-Barometric Pressure Circuit Low
P2135-Throttle/Pedal Position Sensor/Switch A/B Voltage Correlation (This one pops up 3 times)
P2135-Throttle/Pedal Position Sensor/Switch A/B Voltage Correlation (This one pops up 3 times)*

Anyone have any ideas of where to start???

So far this car is sucking us dry. We have a warranty that came with the car but it doesn't seem to 
cover anything at all and we cant afford to put a lot more money into a care that is not going to get
us around.

Can anyone help?? Has anyone else had these issues and know what we need to do or how
much its going to cost to fix this so we can go down the road without having to stop in the middle of
the road and shut down just to get going another 1000 feet.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Doubt all those sensors are bad unless a rodent ate the wires.. Check https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2015/SB-10057574-8899.pdf


----------



## sbonks (Nov 30, 2019)

Update:

Thanks for the info Thebigzeus 
Unfortunately that’s not our fix ?

We took it back after trying the negative battery cable when the check engine light came on and it happened again and it showed fewer codes but two specific remained the same

error code:
P11C2-Intake Air Humidity Sensor Circut Low Voltage
P1101-Intake Air Flow System Performance

So this makes me wonder if it has something to do with the MAF (Mass Airflow Sensor)

Could this be a possibility???

The other thing is I had the guy at Autozone look up pricing info on parts related to the codes I got and only two codes have a part that’s replaceable and one has a part but it’s not available yet?

The other codes do not even have anything to technically do with my car so that’s kinda odd.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

How could a part for a 2012 CRUZE not be available yet. The Dealer might provide better Part info and possibly can fix the Car. What brand of Warranty do you have?


----------



## EAllaway (Apr 21, 2020)

sbonks said:


> We have a 2012 Chevy Cruze, we have had it since August this year and we keep getting Engine Power Reduced along with a Service
> Stabilitrak message with the check engine on. We are able to temporarily get the car going again by turning it off and waiting
> at least 15 seconds then usually can be driven a little while before it reduces power again and the
> car can't be driven. The check engine light never goes off.
> ...


I know this is an old post, but did you ever find out what the problem was? I am now having this exact same issue. Any help pretty please?!


----------



## bcomeau1971 (Jul 14, 2020)

Old post but did the problem get solved. I have same issues only when its wet out


----------

